# Micronutrients



## Lab Lady (May 24, 2018)

Hey guys! Food for thought… literally!

Most of us are conscious and very aware of our Macronutrients (protein, fats, and carbs).  What if I told you that was just the tip of the iceberg? What’s inside your macros is also critical- the micronutrients.

If you were to look at your nutrition and really learn about your body (specifically your gastrointestinal tract), you’d be shocked to learn about how little you are really absorbing. (Example, you absorb approximately 33% of a whey protein) Why is this important???? We all have “gaps” in our nutrition and every person is unique in their gap combination. Micronutrients are the key component in filling those gaps to optimize one’s health. Big nutritional gaps can lead to depression, lack of sex drive, anxiousness, metabolic syndromes, auto immune disorders, and much more. Over the years our food and supplement industry has been corrupted by manufactured products containing dozens of drugs, chemicals, and artificial additives that our bodies do not know how to break down causing an increase in diseases and other complications. Light is being shed on the power of nutrient dense super foods to reverse these effects. This is not a quick fix, it takes discovering the gaps, filling them and consistency for the individual.

I suffer from hypothyroidism. Low T3, so low I crashed. Once the docs got my T3 stable, my T4 crashed. It was a nightmare. I’ve taken the last 1.5 years to regulate it naturally by focusing on my micronutrients, learning which foods were keeping my GI inflamed and hindering my natural energy.

I have been asked to do a micronutrient challenge to prove this theory by providing my numbers and data. I look forward to sharing!


----------



## Viduus (May 24, 2018)

I think I know more women with hypothyroidism then ones who don’t have it. I’ve always wondered if some researcher mistyped a number 50 years ago and everyone is being misdiagnosed. Either that or there’s an environmental trend going on. (Like you’re suggesting above)


----------



## dk8594 (May 24, 2018)

I found an article and it made it seem like  micro-nutrient is just a a fancy way of saying vitamins and minerals.  Am I just behind the times in my lingo?


----------



## snake (May 24, 2018)

I'm not the best when it comes to getting all my micros nutrients in my diet so I do a One-a-day. Yeah it's a shotgun approach but when all you have is a shotgun, it's better then nothing. 

I know POB is big on taking vitamins and minerals.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 24, 2018)

snake said:


> I'm not the best when it comes to getting all my micros nutrients in my diet so I do a One-a-day. Yeah it's a shotgun approach but when all you have is a shotgun, it's better then nothing.
> 
> I know POB is big on taking vitamins and minerals.



Hyuuuge on vitamins and minerals. People tell me all the time I have the best, their just terrific. The best vitamins.


----------



## Seeker (May 24, 2018)

snake said:


> I'm not the best when it comes to getting all my micros nutrients in my diet so I do a One-a-day. Yeah it's a shotgun approach but when all you have is a shotgun, it's better then nothing.
> 
> I know POB is big on taking vitamins and minerals.



you take the silver one a day, amirite?


----------



## automatondan (May 24, 2018)

Lab Lady said:


> Hey guys! Food for thought… literally!
> 
> Most of us are conscious and very aware of our Macronutrients (protein, fats, and carbs).  What if I told you that was just the tip of the iceberg? What’s inside your macros is also critical- the micronutrients.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting. I love discovering gaps and filling them.... :32 (1):

But in all seriousness, I agree with you. I am doing Stan Efferding's Vertical Diet and am feeling really good. Im sure it will improve my blood work as well based on available data.


----------



## jennerrator (May 24, 2018)

pillarofbalance said:


> hyuuuge on vitamins and minerals. People tell me all the time i have the best, their just terrific. The best vitamins.



lmfao.............


----------



## Yaya (May 24, 2018)

Vitamins are huge 
Always take them 

Nice tattoo and just remember never say the word "macro" on this site or 1 week ban


----------



## snake (May 24, 2018)

Seeker said:


> you take the silver one a day, amirite?



Oh, age jokes from the Seeker. lol

One a serious side; the old dude formula is what most of the guys should be taking. It lacks the iron and guys like us do not need or want extra iron.


----------



## BRICKS (May 25, 2018)

Love my gummy vitamins.  Just can't hit that bottle when I'm hungry....


----------



## dk8594 (May 25, 2018)

BRICKS said:


> Love my gummy vitamins.  Just can't hit that bottle when I'm hungry....



I still dig the flinstone vitamins. F-omg deliciousness!


----------



## BRICKS (May 25, 2018)

dk8594 said:


> I still dig the flinstone vitamins. F-omg deliciousness!



Those are tasty.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (May 25, 2018)

automatondan said:


> Thanks for posting. I love discovering gaps and filling them.... :32 (1):
> 
> But in all seriousness, I agree with you. I am doing Stan Efferding's Vertical Diet and am feeling really good. Im sure it will improve my blood work as well based on available data.



Welcome to Ugbb! post up make some friends lolol!


----------

